# Anyone found anything better than hallowindows



## whitehotdog (Jul 16, 2011)

hi all
just like to start with thanking everyone with the help given in the build up to halloween.
this year i downloaded hallowindows projection on my window and it looked fantastic. also living in uk i could pay to download it rather than paying shipping costs.but wondered if there was anything out there same or even better that i can you next year.
thanks in advance


----------



## Dark Lord (Jul 25, 2007)

For a 4 min+ like Hallowindows, there is "WindowCreeps" ( scroll down to the last one ) also download-able ( the 1st one is cool too for a talking pumpkin projection ) -
http://www.themightymicroscope.com/windowcreeps/

Then there's more interactive with ImaginEERIEing.com & they're animated puppets - ToTer's love the effect......
http://www.imagineerieing.com/

for a start........ if your looking for a more creepier vid ( sort of a que line vid, but I've used it as a window projection ) - 
http://www.elswarro.com/index.htm


----------



## whitehotdog (Jul 16, 2011)

Thank you for the info dark lord will check them out !


----------

